# looking for a lever cap for a stanley bailey #5



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I just acquired an old rosewood handled stanley bailey #5 plane in great shape. All except the lever cap that is. The thumb lever is cracked off, so if anyone has an extra and wants to part with it, please let me know. I really want to add this to my user collection.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a spare one. But I understand the feeling of finding one of those gems :yes:
Not sure if you've looked at Stanley website........ http://yhst-14955502022428.stores.yahoo.net/12-203-3-17-a-16.html
Their prices are very reasonable, although still not the same as the original.
Hope that helps.
Rick


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you know what type the plane is? I have a tool box full of plane parts and will have to check to see if I have any No. 5 lever caps.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Juilan - A pic would help a lot.


----------

